# [Lestertest] Interstuhl Allround 242, der perfekte Bürostuhl ?



## -Xe0n- (29. August 2018)

*[Lestertest] Interstuhl Allround 242, der perfekte Bürostuhl ?*

*Testbericht zum Interstuhl Allround 242*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Einleitung*

Ein guter Bürostuhl am Arbeitsplatz ist unabdingbar, sofern man eine längere Zeit schmerzfrei vor dem Schreibtisch sitzen möchte. Diese Erfahrung habe ich selber sammeln können, nachdem mein DX Racer nach 3 ½ Jahren zur Qual wurde, da die Sitzfläche bereits durchgesessen war. Des Weiteren waren am Kunstleder bereits deutliche Abnutzungserscheinung zu sehen. Was nun einen guten Bürostuhl ausmacht und ob der Allround 242 zu empfehlen ist, werde ich nachfolgend erläutern.

Die wichtigste Funktion eines Stuhls ist das Unterstützen des Körpers beim Sitzen, um Gesundheitsschäden und „falsches“ Sitzen zu verhindern. Da jeder Mensch unterschiedliche Körpermaße aufweist, muss sich der Bürostuhl dem jeweiligen Nutzer anpassen können und nicht anders herum. Falsch eingestellte, nicht ausreichend anpassbare oder ungeeignete Bürostühle können zu Gesundheitsschäden führen, welche sich in Schmerzen und Fehlhaltungen des Körpers widerspiegeln. Da der menschliche Körper für statisches Sitzen nicht gedacht ist, sollte der Rücken bestmöglich vom Sitz unterstützt werden. Damit der Bürostuhl sich ausreichend an den Körper anpassen kann, sollte dieser sinnvolle Einstellmöglichkeiten besitzen wie z. B. eine Sitzhöhenverstellung, Armlehnenverstellung oder einer verstellbaren Rückenlehne. Bürostühle im höheren Preissegment an bieten eine deutlich größere Anzahl an Einstellmöglichkeiten wie z. B. eine Sitzneigeverstellung, 3D-Armstützen, einstellbare Lordosenstützen, höhenverstellbare Rückenlehnen usw. Abgesehen von den Einstellmöglichkeiten, stellt die Qualität des Stuhles ein wichtiges Kriterium dar, sofern man diesen über einem längeren Zeitraum verwenden möchte.

Wie bereits erwähnt, brauchte ich einen Ersatz für meinen DX Racer Stuhl und ich habe mich für einen Bürostuhl von Interstuhl entschieden. Interstuhl ist ein bekannter Hersteller, dessen Stühle  öfters in Büroräumen größerer Konzerne wiederzufinden sind. Dementsprechend erwartetet man eine gute Verarbeitungsqualität und Langlebigkeit der Interstuhl Bürostühle. Ich habe mich bei der Auswahl des Stuhls für den Interstuhl Allround 242 entschieden, welcher exklusiv bei Chairgo erhältlich ist. Hinter der Bezeichnung „Allround 242“ verbirgt sich der fast baugleiche „EVERYis1 142E“. Während der EVERYis1 individuell anpassbar ist (Auswahl des Stoffes und Farbe, Fußkreuz, Armlehnen, Funktionen usw.), kann der Allround 242 nicht konfiguriert werden. Dadurch ist es möglich denn Allround 242, wegen der geringeren Variantenvielfalt, günstiger anbieten zu können als den EVERYis1. Der EVERYis1 ist mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung ca. 200+ € teurer. Über den Ablauf der Bestellung war ich sehr positiv überrascht. Der Bürostuhl wurde sehr schnell vom Hersteller vormontiert geliefert, ohne das zzgl. Versandkosten angefallen sind. Normalerweise erhöhen sich die Versandkosten bei einem vormontierten Bürostuhl um 20-30 €. Zum Kaufzeitpunkt kostete der Stuhl bei Bezahlung per Vorkasse/PayPal 303,05 €. Sofern man auf der Webseite ein wenig Zeit verbringt, bekommt man einen zusätzlichen 10 € Rabatt durch ein Pop-up-Fenster angeboten (Rabattcode: 16ts225). Insgesamt kam ich also auf einen Gesamtpreis von 293,05€. Mittlerweile hat sich der Preis (ohne Rabatt-Code) auf 312,55€ bei Zahlung per Vorkasse erhöht.

Die Kosten des Allround 242 liegen in etwa in der Region der bekannten Gaming-Stühle von DX Racer, Noblechairs oder Maxnomic. Da die die Stühle der genannten Hersteller vermutlich im gleichen Werk gefertigt werden und ich von der Verarbeitungsqualität (abfallende Plastikverkleidung, schlechte Kunstlederqualität etc.) meines DX Racer enttäuscht war, habe ich diese Hersteller gemieden.

Da ich den Interstuhl Bürostuhl erst seit zwei Monat besitze, kann ich natürlich über die Langzeit Abnutzung des Stuhls nicht berichten. In dem Test werde ich somit auf die Qualität der Komponenten und auf die Nutzungserfahrungen eingehen. Die Ausstattung und Funktionen des Allround 242 sind nachfolgend aufgeführt.


Ausstattung und Daten des Interstuhl Allround 242


Netzrückenlehne, Höhe des Rückenschildes 730 mm
Synchronmechanik mit Gewichtsregulierung von 45 bis 125 kg
Sitzhöhe 42 bis 53 cm
2D Armlehnen, höhen- und breitenverstellbar
Schiebesitz zur Verlängerung der Sitztiefe um bis zu 60 mm
Sitzneigevoreinstellung um bis zu 4 Grad
Lordosenstütze, höhenverstellbar
Fußkreuz Aluminium poliert
Universalrollen 65 mm für alle Bodenbeläge, gebremst
Bezug Stoff Lucia schwarz
Lieferung komplett montiert in Schutzfolie

*Erscheinungsbild und Verarbeitung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Abb. 1: Verschiedene Perspektiven des Allround 242 __[1]_

Der Allround 242 besitzt ein schlichtes, neutrales Design, welches durch seine gebogene Rückenlehne allerdings keineswegs langweilig wirkt. Der Stuhl ist, bis auf das Drehgestellt, schwarz und passt somit farblich neutral zu jedem Arbeitsplatz. Der Bezugsstoff des Sitzes wird von Interstuhl „lucia“ bezeichnet und besteht aus 100 % Polyester. Die Rückenlehne ist mit einem schwarzen Netz versehen, welches atmungsaktiv ist. Gerade in heißen Sommertagen ist das Sitzen mit einer Netzrückenlehne deutlich angenehmer. Die Verarbeitung der Materialien und Bauteile des Bürostuhls sind auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Allgemein wirkt der Stuhl sehr durchdacht konstruiert und keine unschönen Bauteile wie z. B. Schrauben befinden sich im direkten Sichtfeld. Selbst die Mechanismen für die verschiedenen Funktionen, welche sich unterhalb der Sitzfläche befinden, sind durch Plastikabdeckungen verkleidet. Auf alle Produkte und Ersatzteile gibt es 10 Jahre Garantie bei Interstuhl. Bei anderen Hersteller oft nur 2 Jahre. Verschleißteile wie Bezugsmaterialien, Schaumteile (Integralschäume), Polster etc. werden verständlicherweise nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Abb. 2: Poliertes Aluminium Drehgestell (links), „Lucia“ Sitzbezug (mittig), Netzrückenlehne (rechts)_

*Funktionen  des Allround 242*

Der Allround 242 bietet für seine Preisklasse eine üppige Ausstattung und ergonomische Funktionen, welche den Sitzkomfort erhöhen. Die höhenverstellbare Lordosenstütze des Bürostuhls lässt sich sehr leicht durch das Verschieben dieser einstellen. Mein vorheriger DX Racer Stuhl besaß auch eine Lordrosenstütze in Form eines Kissens. Dieses Kissen konnte ich allerdings nicht verwenden, da dieses viel zu groß war und ein bequemes Sitzen mit diesem nicht möglich war. Bisher hatte ich glücklicherweise noch keine Rückenschmerzen im Bereich der Lendenwirbel, allerdings ist es gut zu wissen, dass die Wirbelsäule mit der Lordrosenstütze des Interstuhls unterstützt wird ohne den Sitzkomfort zu beeinträchtigen. Weiterhin wird die Wirbelsäule durch die ergonomisch geformte Rückenlehne unterstützt. Die Form der Rückenlehne sowie die verstellbare Lordosenstütze sind in Abb. 3 dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abb. 3: Darstellung der Lordosenstütze und Rückenlehne [1][2]_

Weiterhin besteht die Möglichkeit, den Abstand der Sitzfläche zur Rückenlehne zu verschieben. Vorher war mir nicht bewusst, dass es Bürostühle mit dieser Funktion gibt. Für Nutzer, die etwas größer sind bzw. längeren Oberschenkeln besitzen, ist dies eine sinnvolle Funktion, um das Gewicht des Körpers besser auf die Sitzfläche verteilen zu können. Des Weiteren besitzt der Stuhl 2D Armlehnen, welche sich in der Höhe und Breite verstellen lassen. Mit der Breite ist nicht die Armlehnen Auflagefläche gemeint, sondern der seitliche Abstand zum Bürostuhl. Somit kann man den Abstand der Armlehnen auf die eigene Schulterbreite anpassen (siehe Abb. 4).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Abb. 4: Einstellmöglichkeiten der Armlehnen sowie die Verschiebung der Sitzfläche [2]_

Was genau hat man unter der „Synchronmechanik mit Gewichtsregulierung“ zu verstehen? Die Synchronmechanik sorgt allgemein für eine Kopplung der Rücklehne mit der Sitzfläche. Wenn sich die Rücklehne also nach hinten neigt, wird gleichzeitig auch die Sitzfläche nach hinten geneigt. Da der Neigungswinkel der Sitzfläche allerdings kleiner ist, als der Neigungswinkel der Rückenlehne, vergrößert sich der Winkel zwischen Oberkörper und Oberschenkel, wodurch automatisch eine andere Sitzposition eingenommen wird. Gerade bei längeren „Sitzphasen“ sollte man die Sitzposition häufiger wechseln, um einseitige Belastungen zu verhindern. Die Rückenlehne lässt sich zudem in 4 Position über eine Drehmechanik an der Seite des Bürostuhls arretieren. Die Gewichtsregulierung ist dafür da, dass diese Synchronmechanik auf das eigene Körpergewicht angepasst werden kann. Über ein Drehrad an der Seite stellt man ein, welche Kraft benötigt wird, um die Rückenlehne nach hinten zu neigen. Ist diese Mechanik richtig eingestellt, dann wird der Rücken von der Rückenlehne unterstützt, ohne das die Rückenlehne arretiert werden muss. Weiterhin ist es allerdings immer noch möglich, die Rückenlehne durch das verlagern des Oberkörpers nach hinten zu lehnen. Somit kann man die Körperposition ändern, ohne jegliche Hebel betätigen zu müssen. Das ist einer meiner Lieblings Funktionen an diesem Stuhl.
​*Fazit*

Der Sitzkomfort des Allround 242 ist dank der vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten sehr gut. Auch nach längeren Lern- und Spielsessions, hat der Komfort des Allround 242 nicht nachgelassen. Der Allround 242 gehört soweit zum bequemsten Bürostuhl, auf welchen ich bisher gesessen habe. Besonders die Synchronmechanik mit Gewichtsregulierung, möchte ich bei einem Bürostuhl nicht mehr missen. Im Vorhinein hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass diese Funktion den Sitzkomfort so stark beeinflusst. Somit variiere ich häufig unbewusst die Sitzposition, da ich keine Einstellungen am Stuhl festnehmen. Dies macht längeres Sitzen deutlich angenehmer. Des Weiteren bin ich erstaunt, dass man in diesem Preissegment einen Bürostuhl kaufen kann, welcher eine solch hohe Verarbeitungsqualität aufweist. Hinsichtlich der Qualität als auch der Ergonomie ist der Allround 242 meinem alten DX Racer Stuhl deutlich überlegen. Den Interstuhl Allround 242 kann ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Wer also nicht Wert auf das Erscheinungsbild eines „Gaming-Stuhls“ legt, ist mit Allround 242 bestens bedient. Von mir bekommt der Allround 242 eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung, da ich bisher keine negativen Eigenschaften feststellen konnte!

+ Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis
+ Funktionsumfang
+ Sitzkomfort
+ Verarbeitung
+ Vormontiert


Quellen:
[1] Chairgo
[2] Interstuhl


----------



## -Xe0n- (26. September 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Interstuhl Allround 242, der perfekte Bürostuhl ?*

Viel Spaß beim lesen !


----------



## KastenBier (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: [Lestertest] Interstuhl Allround 242, der perfekte Bürostuhl ?*

Guter Test! Ich bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem guten Bürostuhl zu einem angemessenen Preis. Mal gucken ob ich hier nicht vielleicht sogar zuschlage


----------



## Ampere (15. Juli 2021)

Es ist schon eine ganze Zeit her aber vielleicht hast du den Stuhl noch. Ich möchte mir eben genau diesen Stuhl kaufen. Ich bin mit 187c, recht groß und habe breite Schultern. In einigen Stühlen mit Netz drückt dann leider der Rahmen der das Netz aufspannt im Extremfall gegen die Schulterblätter. Kannst du da zu was berichten? Vielleicht existiert dieses Problem bei dieser Konstruktion gar nicht ? Danke im Voraus!


----------

